
How do you let PG know you're the Jobs? - ericwan

======
vlad
I think the main part of the "Jobs-Wozniak" relationship that people forget to
mention is that Jobs approached Wozniak and thought that's what they should
market.

In other words, you're not a Wozniak just because you're heavily into
technology. Wozniak created a bunch of stuff because he wanted something very
useful for himself and he was going to create it on a tight budget. That is
actually what great leaders do (at least according to some leadership books
and my own experience)--they don't create something and then force it onto
other people. Nor do they tell people what to do. They simply start doing it
themselves and then other people notice and want to take part. (In other
words, if you want people to do what you're saying, start doing it yourself
and people will copy it or want to be around you when you prove it works.
Don't just start telling people what to do.)

So, Wozniak is more than a technical guy. He was exhibiting silent leadership
about hardware. And Jobs was exhibiting leadership in how software should be
later on.

If you think you want a Jobs, are you a Wozniak to even have such a
comparison? In other words, are you creating a software or hardware product
for yourself that makes things so much easier and better that other people
notice it and approach you and tell you, we can sell this? Remember, Wozniak
didn't ask anybody. That's the relationship that happened. Not, "Oh, you
created a bunch of code, let's try to somehow convert it into a business." The
idea made sense in the first place.

So, if you're 100% technical, the best thing to do is to show what you do to
everybody. Don't force it on to them, and don't worry about anybody copying
you since if you're clearly enjoying what you're doing and they think it's a
worthwhile thing to do, everybody will want to join you. Remember, if you're a
Wozniak, it means you can basically display your ideas everywhere, even to
roomfuls of technical people like Woz did, and know that everything will be
OK.

------
mauricecheeks
IMHO - I don't think there is a very good way to "tell" someone you are a
visionary.

Nor do I think there is any good way to know of yourself that you are a
visionary to the tune of Steve Jobs. People say that the ideas that Jobs has
that seem to "change the world" come to him as clear solutions to obvious
problems. So you likely think your ideas seem fairly simple and makes perfect
sense, only assuming that others could come up with them just as well.

I think the mentality of "something is obviously broken and if no-one else can
see this seemingly obvious solution, then I'll just do it myself" is common
among great inventors.

Steve and Woz shared this inventor's mentality, however Woz was content
building stuff for fun to show friends. Jobs (being a visionary) saw the
business potential and wanted to lead the technology into changing the future.

So to answer your question: All that you can show PG (especially in these
applications) is that you have a cool idea, and that as a visionary you have
plans for a real business that will make sense (aka have value) to people.

If you have an idea that will change the future, or just improve people's
general quality of life... it is your responsibility (as Jobs) to mold that
idea into your vision for a business that will make you and your co-founder(s)
some money.

Woz created the Apple computer, but SJ convinced Woz and investors that they
had a greater market than DIYers, and that "personal computers" was the way of
the future.

Hopefully your vision works out as well as the Personal Computer, and then
whether your start is with PG or not - people will be able to see you for the
visionary that you are.

------
zach
The Jobs is the one filling out the application for the Woz.

------
brlewis
If you're the Jobs, you would find a way to get your message across
effectively even if the questions on the application didn't present an easy
opportunity to do so. For someone who's a Steve Jobs, the application
questions provide a natural opportunity to market yourself.

(My first answer was going to be "If you have to ask you're not the Jobs", but
I'm working on tact in my comments.)

~~~
ericwan
I actually like your first answer more though. =)

------
chris_l
If you really were a Jobs, it wouldn't matter whether he can tell, or not?

------
ericwan
i.e. how does YC judge non-technical people on the app?

